# Black Strap Molasses



## big_country

Can anyone tell me why do people spray black strap molasses on hay fields. I was reading in 1 article saying that people from Louisiana put it in their hay fields. I have heard that it is good to get rid of fire ants. Can any one help me on that.


----------



## vhaby

From the Internet- take it with a 'grain of salt"

Molasses, or sweet syrup. is a carbohydrate used as a soil amendment to feed and stimulate microorganisms.
Contains sulfur, potash, and many trace minerals. Approximate analysis is 1-0-5. It is a good, quick source of
energy for the soil life and microbes in a compost pile, *and will chase fire ants*. It is a carbon source and feeds
beneficial microbes creating greater nature fertility.* It's side benefit is that it repels fire ants*. It's also used as
an ingredient in the fire ant control mix. Liquid molasses is used in sprays and dry molasses is used as an ingredient
in organic fertilizers. Sweet syrup used as a soil amendment to feed and stimulate microorganisms. Excellent foliar
feeding material and can be mixed with other organic liquids. Use at 2-4 quarts/acre
for soil application. For foliar application on broadleaf plants use 1 pint per acre.


----------



## big_country

Does molasses has any affect on nutrients in the field.Just wondering someone said that the nutrients get tied up and not used.


----------



## Mike120

I've sprayed it on a couple of fields before, but didn't see much affect. The first time I got some at the local feed mill, all I had handy was a 15 gal jug. Trying to pour the stuff in my sprayer, I got more on me than in the sprayer. The only thing it accomplished was to make me more attractive to the flies.


----------



## Dill

I know some old timers who used to pour it on really nasty hay so the cows would eat it.


----------



## vhaby

big_country said:


> Does molasses has any affect on nutrients in the field.Just wondering someone said that the nutrients get tied up and not used.


As you know, molasses is made by concentrating the juice from sugar cane so it has a very high concentration of sugar. Don't know if molasses works the same as adding straight sugar to the soil. Sugar added to soil stimulates microbial activity to mineralize organic materials. In the mineralization process microbes use nitrogen and other plant nutrients that are then temporarily tied up until the microbes die and decompose, releasing these nutrients back to the soil.


----------



## Richardin52

Went to a soils workshop one time and the presenter said nitrogen like chicken manure should never be put on with out a carbon source too. He said the microbes needed both, think compost mix, it's the same thing. How much are you guys paying for black strap? Where are you buying it? Feed store?


----------



## Mike120

Richardin52 said:


> Went to a soils workshop one time and the presenter said nitrogen like chicken manure should never be put on with out a carbon source too. He said the microbes needed both, think compost mix, it's the same thing. How much are you guys paying for black strap? Where are you buying it? Feed store?


I've got a feed dealer that makes his own brand of feed a couple of towns away. They usually have a big tank and will sell you some if you bring your own container. Can't remember what I paid but it was cheap. Most feed stores also carry granular molasses and it does work well for ants.


----------



## big_country

Richardin52 said:


> Went to a soils workshop one time and the presenter said nitrogen like chicken manure should never be put on with out a carbon source too. He said the microbes needed both, think compost mix, it's the same thing. How much are you guys paying for black strap? Where are you buying it? Feed store?


Down here in south Louisiana we get the black strap from a co-op in New Iberia .There are several places in New Iberia you can get it. You have to bring what ever you want to put it in and the will fill your containers up to how much black strap you want to buy. The price we pay is .70 a gallon.


----------



## AndyL

At what rate p/a would you apply molasses. And do you mix with water. Anything that would help with fireants and help the soil a little is of interest to me.


----------



## big_country

AndyL said:


> At what rate p/a would you apply molasses. And do you mix with water. Anything that would help with fireants and help the soil a little is of interest to me.


The rate of molasses i was told to put to the acre is 1 to 2 gallons. I mix it with water and with fertilizer Coron 25-0-0.


----------



## MudHog

I've heard of people spraying molasses on smutgrass to help control it in a field. Cows will eat almost anything with a little molasses on it.

I use it on my hay during feeding being I don't have the best hay. $0.70 is the going rate at Cajun Co-Op. As a matter of fact, I called today to see if they open Saturday so I can go fill a couple drums for the winter.


----------



## trw

Molasses is a by-product of the sugar cane after it has been cooked. I use 1 gallon per acre and apply at 10 gallons per acre with other fertilizers.


----------



## slowzuki

Maybe I'm thinking of a different thing, ants here love molasses. They establish a line to drips if it. I think its in ant poison as an attractant not a repellent. Something doesn't jive here.


----------

